# Where Would You Move?



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm at that age where I should decide what I want to do with my life and well I haven't decided but I'm debating if I should save up enough money so that I can move to a mountain village for a year to clear my head and make the big jump of heading off to university, college or whatever I happen to choose.

So I was wondering if anyone knew of any nice places to live right by a mountain. Preferably one with a nice terrain park, have to stick to my skate park roots.:laugh:

I'd prefer somewhere in Canada because of the hassle of obtaining dual citizenship.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## sepdxsnwbrdr (Feb 5, 2010)

I know you said Canada...

...but if I could do it over again I would've tried to get a job at Alyeska.

Ride all season...get paid...then cash that fatty $5,000 check Alaska residents get every year just to live there.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

mt. whistler? vancouver.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

sepdxsnwbrdr said:


> I know you said Canada...
> 
> ...but if I could do it over again I would've tried to get a job at Alyeska.
> 
> Ride all season...get paid...then cash that fatty $5,000 check Alaska residents get every year just to live there.


Residents of Alaska get paid just to live in that state?


----------



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Adam C said:


> Residents of Alaska get paid just to live in that state?


yea, wth???


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

It's true they do. Though from what I remember it doesn't usually amount to $5. Something like $2-$3k most most years though. It's a profit sharing thing from the oil industry. Not a bad deal if you live there.

Though if you are going to live anywhere, Golden or Revelstoke BC wouldn't suck. Fantastic resorts and Rogers Pass is a short drive for some of the best backcountry anywhere.


----------



## Birk (Jan 28, 2009)

i actually knew that! (who knew that simpsons the movie could teach us things?!)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I love that snippit from the Simpson's movie. It's funny cause it's true...


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Adam C said:


> Residents of Alaska get paid just to live in that state?


Canadian government does the same thing if you were to live up in the Yukon or NWT, though it might depend on your profession. They subsidize you moving out there if you're a doctor or school teacher. Not that there's much to do in the Yukon or NWT worth noting... 

Have you considered the Banff area or Calgary? Lower cost of living than Vancouver (the most expensive in Canada), several big resorts within a reasonable distance of the city, and three big resorts right in Banff itself (which has one of the longest seasons in North America); Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, and Mt. Norquay. Throw in Alberta's crazy no sales tax crap (GST, no PST), and it can't be half bad...


----------



## Kesserendrel (Mar 23, 2010)

If you fish, Fernie BC. I visited there for fishing in fall 2003, and there were all kinds of hot Aussie and Kiwi girls already there trying to get ski resort jobs --plus the fishing was fantastic. I am a fly fishing guide here in SW Montana, and if it were easier to get a Canadian work permit I might try to move there.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

If its just for the season I would go to Revelstoke. Golden is good because of Kicking Horse but the town is a shit hole. Shorter season than we get here in Banff but when it snows in Revi you will be loving it! If you are looking for something longer term Banff has more work oppurtunities. 
I have heard nothing but bad things about the cost of living in Whistler. I think its expensive here but I'm told by many former residents that Whistler is shit from a cost point of view.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Kesserendrel said:


> If you fish, Fernie BC. I visited there for fishing in fall 2003, and there were all kinds of *hot Aussie and Kiwi girls* already there trying to get ski resort jobs --plus the fishing was fantastic. I am a fly fishing guide here in SW Montana, and if it were easier to get a Canadian work permit I might try to move there.


God bless the ease of moving and working within fellow Commonwealth countries. 

Way to go piss off the Queen... :laugh:


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> Canadian government does the same thing if you were to live up in the Yukon or NWT, though it might depend on your profession. They subsidize you moving out there if you're a doctor or school teacher. Not that there's much to do in the Yukon or NWT worth noting...
> 
> Have you considered the Banff area or Calgary? Lower cost of living than Vancouver (the most expensive in Canada), several big resorts within a reasonable distance of the city, and three big resorts right in Banff itself (which has one of the longest seasons in North America); Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, and Mt. Norquay. Throw in Alberta's crazy no sales tax crap (GST, no PST), and it can't be half bad...


Thanks for pointing the Banff area out for me! I just checked out The Lake Louise Ski Area & Mountain Resort - Alberta, Canada and found out that you can get a season pass for $1999 which gives you access to eight mountains! That's insane seeing as about $900 would get me a seasons pass to Blue Mountain only. 

I'm amazed to say the least :laugh: Is there any other areas like this in Canada that have that many mountains surrounding them? Areas in which cost of living is decent? I'm not to worried about small cities, I grew up in a town of 1000 people so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Reede (Feb 16, 2009)

If I was to do that I would move to Japan in a heartbeat.


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

id like to move to mammoth, CA for a season and get 6 months of hardcore riding in. unfortunately i have school and shit to take care of.


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope to pull a stint in japan when i graduate, POWWW


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Adam C said:


> Thanks for pointing the Banff area out for me! I just checked out The Lake Louise Ski Area & Mountain Resort - Alberta, Canada and found out that you can get a season pass for $1999 which gives you access to eight mountains! That's insane seeing as about $900 would get me a seasons pass to Blue Mountain only.
> 
> I'm amazed to say the least :laugh: Is there any other areas like this in Canada that have that many mountains surrounding them? Areas in which cost of living is decent? I'm not to worried about small cities, I grew up in a town of 1000 people so it doesn't bother me.


A season's pass to Blue is about $700 if you bought it now (early bird for next year).

i don't think anywhere will really be as densely mountainous as the Rockies, while still maintaining a decent standard of living. Quebec City has Stoneham, Mont Sainte Anne, and Le Massif all within a 30-60 minute drive, but it is fairly French-speaking. I believe Le Massif is the highest east coast peak.

I'd still go with Calgary/Banff as your best bets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> A season's pass to Blue is about $700 if you bought it now (early bird for next year).
> 
> i don't think anywhere will really be as densely mountainous as the Rockies, while still maintaining a decent standard of living. Quebec City has Stoneham, Mont Sainte Anne, and Le Massif all within a 30-60 minute drive, but it is fairly French-speaking. I believe Le Massif is the highest east coast peak.
> 
> I'd still go with Calgary/Banff as your best bets. :thumbsup:


Alright thanks for the input! Now I just need to save up a few thousand dollars until I can move.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

haha you are doing the same thing as me brah! Im heading up to Louise next season...BTW over here in Alberta we do pay GST- Government Sales Tax (5%) but we do not have any PST. Oh and if anybody has seen any hot ausie snowboard women, send em over my way because I sure didn't see any :laugh:


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> haha you are doing the same thing as me brah! Im heading up to Louise next season...BTW over here in Alberta we do pay GST- Government Sales Tax (5%) but we do not have any PST. Oh and if anybody has seen any hot ausie snowboard women, send em over my way because I sure didn't see any :laugh:


Great minds think alike  Have you ever been there before if so how was it? Are you getting the HST soon or is that on here in Ontario?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Yea I have been to Lake Louise a couple times. It is great, especially near the summit of "at the top of the world." Watch some youtube videos using the keywords "at the top of the world." The views are incredible but if you live there, expect to make boarding your only love :laugh: Banff is an hour away and has good night life and it is surrounded by amazing resorts. Even the smallest resorts over here tower over anything you've seen over on the East coast. 

Are you just spending a season or are you going to work here?


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> Yea I have been to Lake Louise a couple times. It is great, especially near the summit of "at the top of the world." Watch some youtube videos using the keywords "at the top of the world." The views are incredible but if you live there, expect to make boarding your only love :laugh: Banff is an hour away and has good night life and it is surrounded by amazing resorts. Even the smallest resorts over here tower over anything you've seen over on the East coast.
> 
> Are you just spending a season or are you going to work here?


Wow I honestly can't comprehend how big those mountains are  it looks amazing! Haha I would not doubt that one bit the biggest resort I've been to is Blue mountain but it's not much of a mountain just a very large hill haha.

Well haha it all depends on how much I fall in love with the entire life style and I have a pretty addictive personality so chances are I may end up staying. Either way I'll need to find a part time job to pay for rent and whatever else I'll need. Is there much work in that area do you know by chance? Thanks for the help:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

There is always work in Banff. There will be work on the ski hill if you are timely about it. I myself am probably going to be an instructor- teaching little tykes how to shred. But if worse comes to worse, I will work in rental or as a lifty. If i go, I'm staying in Staff Accomodations in the actual town of Lake Louise.

But I am also thinking of Revelstoke and Sunshine, too.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> There is always work in Banff. There will be work on the ski hill if you are timely about it. I myself am probably going to be an instructor- teaching little tykes how to shred. But if worse comes to worse, I will work in rental or as a lifty. If i go, I'm staying in Staff Accomodations in the actual town of Lake Louise.
> 
> But I am also thinking of Revelstoke and Sunshine, too.


When would you recommend applying for a job on the hill? 

How does the instructor process work here in Canada? Is it similar to the USA where you get hired, teach for 10 hours and then take an exam and then you get your license? 
I was looking into the staff housing for one resort but I wasn't sure if you pay to live there or it's free, I'm assuming it wouldn't be free they can't be that nice can they:dunno:


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

anywhere where i can snowboard 10 out of 12 months out of the year!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Find an instructor course that is near you. There is different levels of teachers- teaching different levels of shred. It's a weekend course, just do you research and you'll find it. People talk about working rentals or being a lifty being so bad but EVERY position on the hill has good and bad points. I would never work nights cleaning rooms and shit- the only night job I'd take would be a waiter or bartender.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> Find an instructor course that is near you. There is different levels of teachers- teaching different levels of shred. It's a weekend course, just do you research and you'll find it. People talk about working rentals or being a lifty being so bad but EVERY position on the hill has good and bad points. I would never work nights cleaning rooms and shit- the only night job I'd take would be a waiter or bartender.


I found the snowboard instructor school and it is only 335 dollars for your level one license so not to bad. I did a bit more searching into employment in some of the Banff area resorts and Sunshine village says you get a pass that allows you to board at 15 other resorts  that is insane way better then the 2000 dollar 8 mountain pass. Every time I dig it keeps getting better and better. I sent in an email asking if snowboarders are able to be part of their trail crew or ski patrol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

The only problem I have with Sunshine is that it is so damn spread out...You REALLY need to know how to carry your speed, unless you have a perfectly waxed custom X. I wasn't expecting this my first time and I ended up skating most of my first days :laugh: But the snow is better in Sunshine as opposed to Lake Louise most years- but no near as much as Revelstoke or Kicking Horse. I was also thinking of patrol but you actually have to deal with serious issues apart from taking tickets away from retards who think its alright to go uncontrollably mach speed where small children and beginners are.


----------



## B-Rad (Feb 18, 2010)

Oregon, given the chance. :thumbsup:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

To be ski patrol at any of the mountains here you need to be an expert skier. And when I say expert I mean you need to be able to get down a cliff. See silver city at Sunshine. (Many no fall zones)I think the Lake will let you do some stuff on a board but you have to be a patroller for 3 years first. (Second hand info here so worth checking into.) If you can put up with the cold (often well below -20 and howling winds) and like working out side try get a job on the trail crew. Again you may need to ski for this one. 

Who you work for all depends on how long you will be here for. If you are here for the season work for Sunshine. They pay shit and work their staff hard but you will see lots more snow than Lake although the Lake is a much better hill. PLus Sunshine has a long season. Start of November till the 3rd week in May. 

If you want to stay here long term don't bother working for the hill. You need to be there for many many years to get a job that will ever allow you to have a future in the area. If you want to stay more than a season work in Banff and get a car. (Then you can have roadies to KIcking Horse, Castle, Revi, Fernie etc etc) Don't get caught up in the 15 mountain pass. It looks great on paper but a job in town paying 13 an hour compared to one on the hill paying 8.50 will soon pay for any other hills you go to. If you can get work in a bar before you come out so you can say you bartend will make a massive difference. Its pretty much a license to print money, work nights, ride days, meet women. 

I have found that now I have decided to stay long term I don't ride quite as much because I can be picky about when I ride! A bit like tomorrow. I'm working but I may try and get a day off and go to Castle Mountain as they had 54cm's last night!!!!!!!!! This weekend will be a gong show because of Easter so I will stay in I think.

I hope that helps?

Note sure if someone mentioned but if you are here to ride and not work much go to Revi.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

wow, i never checked castle! I have 2 free passes there- looks like I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> The only problem I have with Sunshine is that it is so damn spread out...You REALLY need to know how to carry your speed, unless you have a perfectly waxed custom X. I wasn't expecting this my first time and I ended up skating most of my first days :laugh: But the snow is better in Sunshine as opposed to Lake Louise most years- but no near as much as Revelstoke or Kicking Horse. I was also thinking of patrol but you actually have to deal with serious issues apart from taking tickets away from retards who think its alright to go uncontrollably mach speed where small children and beginners are.


I noticed that there were a lot of flatter spots when watching a few videos on youtube. Is it a fun mountain though or is it more slow and laid back? When you say dealing with serious issues do you mean death and other catastrophic injuries? 



roremc said:


> To be ski patrol at any of the mountains here you need to be an expert skier. And when I say expert I mean you need to be able to get down a cliff. See silver city at Sunshine. (Many no fall zones)I think the Lake will let you do some stuff on a board but you have to be a patroller for 3 years first. (Second hand info here so worth checking into.) If you can put up with the cold (often well below -20 and howling winds) and like working out side try get a job on the trail crew. Again you may need to ski for this one.
> 
> Who you work for all depends on how long you will be here for. If you are here for the season work for Sunshine. They pay shit and work their staff hard but you will see lots more snow than Lake although the Lake is a much better hill. PLus Sunshine has a long season. Start of November till the 3rd week in May.
> 
> ...


Got an email back form sunshine and they said you need to be able to ski for their trail crew and ski patrol. 

I may end up staying if I like it a lot so I guess I may as well try and get a job in Banff instead of at a resort, either way it will be a great experience and I can save up money for college/university so my family can't rag on me about that one. Thanks for the advice I may have to go looking for a bartender job then :laugh:

Wow 54cm's in one night that's only a wild dream here in Ontario:laugh: it sounds so surreal.

When you say Revi what do you mean by that? Is it a city/town or a resort? Also would you recommend getting the Rocky Mountain seasons pass that works for 8 mountains or just stick to one seasons pass for one mountain?

Thanks a lot you helped out a ton:thumbsup:


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Revi is Revelstoke a hill in Eastern BC about 3-4 hours from Banff. IMO a good place for just a season but from what I hear work is hard to come by. The season is shorter, December to April. They had a shit year this season. Normally they get between 12-18 meters but so far they are at 6 and a half. 

Barwork if you can get it is the only way to go. They make a killing in tips! 

Sunshine if you can get a job with are ok but most of the work you will find with them is 8.50 and hour and then come end of the season 95% of the staff get the bullet. 
I have been here two seasons and the hills around Banff never get into the 50cm range but they do usually get pretty consistant snow and on hill it never rains until the end of the season so the snow is almost always good. Can be icy in December and January when its super cold! 

If you have any questions fire away.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Yea i had read that they don't pay very well which is kind of a turn off if I were to rent an apartment. How much are apartments around the Banff area?

When you say super cold how cold is super cold? Around here it doesn't get much below -15 but with the windchill it feels like -25.

Are there a lot of clubs around? Any other interesting info you'd like to share?

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

There are a couple clubs and some bars in Banff. Regardless of the little bit of more snow- I'd still pick Louise or Revelstoke. Revelstoke isn't necessarily hard to find a job, it is hard to find housing there, though. Maybe it will be better once they set up the Four Seasons which cost them $1 billion to make (literally), but you can't blame Revi cuz they're a fairly new resort.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> There are a couple clubs and some bars in Banff. Regardless of the little bit of more snow- I'd still pick Louise or Revelstoke. Revelstoke isn't necessarily hard to find a job, it is hard to find housing there, though. Maybe it will be better once they set up the Four Seasons which cost them $1 billion to make (literally), but you can't blame Revi cuz they're a fairly new resort.


I looked into Revelstoke but they lack a terrain park which is a turn off for me if I were to live there. I'd definitely go visit it for a weekend for sure but to live there without a terrain park would kill me haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Adam C said:


> I looked into Revelstoke but they lack a terrain park which is a turn off for me if I were to live there. I'd definitely go visit it for a weekend for sure but to live there without a terrain park would kill me haha.


Whilster has a skatepark and Van is epic for skateboarding.


----------



## CB7700 (Jan 2, 2010)

canuck_boarder said:


> wow, i never checked castle! I have 2 free passes there- looks like I know what I'm doing tomorrow!


Do it man, I just went today and it was awesome. Like roremc said, they have pretty much just got dumped with 2 feet of fresh and it was snowing all day today and still snowing when i was leaving. I hope to get in a few more runs before the weekend when it will be packed.


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Nevergymless said:


> Whilster has a skatepark and Van is epic for skateboarding.


Isn't Vancouver area insanely expensive? Whistler is definitely one of my top choices for sure but I dunno if it would be a good idea to move to a super expensive city with no job.



CB7700 said:


> Do it man, I just went today and it was awesome. Like roremc said, they have pretty much just got dumped with 2 feet of fresh and it was snowing all day today and still snowing when i was leaving. I hope to get in a few more runs before the weekend when it will be packed.


You guys are so lucky!!


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey roremc do you know if Castle has a seasons pass that has other mountains included into it like the Rocky Mountain pass offered by Lake Louise?


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Not that I know about. They are sort of on their own where they are if that makes sense?
Don't worry about the lack of parks on some hills out this way. If they don't have a park it usually means the terrain is awesome! Even if Revi had a park you wouldn't use because there are plenty of other better places with natural hits. 
You should be able to find a share house in Banff for about $400 a month (for your room) and up. 
Pretty cold for us is -30 and under. 2 Decemebers ago we had a week where it sat around -40! Not good. 

No matter where you choose to live you will love it! The quality of life here is much better than you will find in a big city. Once you are out of the rat race you won't look back!


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

roremc said:


> Not that I know about. They are sort of on their own where they are if that makes sense?
> Don't worry about the lack of parks on some hills out this way. If they don't have a park it usually means the terrain is awesome! Even if Revi had a park you wouldn't use because there are plenty of other better places with natural hits.
> You should be able to find a share house in Banff for about $400 a month (for your room) and up.
> Pretty cold for us is -30 and under. 2 Decemebers ago we had a week where it sat around -40! Not good.
> ...


Oh alrighty I get what you mean, it looks like a kick ass mountain. Would those parks have random boxes all over the mountain or even tree to slide? Because that would freaking be the coolest thing ever!! I see in videos guys sliding trees in some really beautiful spots, it looks so fun.

Oh that's not to much at all, that's what I was paying for a room in someones basement while at college for a semester. Haha it's going to take a bit of getting used to that cold of temp.

Haha that's what I'm worried about if I don't wanna come back then my family might think of me as a bum who didn't bother getting a college degree it will be a lot of fun and I'm looking forward to it though! 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Calgary if you want to stay somewhere long-term. You can easily ride every weekend at a bunch of resorts, and COP in the city has a decent park if you are into that.

Another place I like is Rossland...


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

Zee said:


> Calgary if you want to stay somewhere long-term. You can easily ride every weekend at a bunch of resorts, and COP in the city has a decent park if you are into that.
> 
> Another place I like is Rossland...


Decisions, decisions haha so many to choose from. I found out a bus ride there will only be $108 much cheaper than flying but it will take me two days to arrive there, but it would be nice to see the country so I think I'll do that.


----------



## CoopersTroopers (Feb 24, 2010)

Adam C said:


> Decisions, decisions haha so many to choose from. I found out a bus ride there will only be $108 much cheaper than flying but it will take me two days to arrive there, but it would be nice to see the country so I think I'll do that.


There's diddly squat between Toronto and Alberta. Bring a book. Lots of them actually. :laugh:


----------



## Adam C (Mar 1, 2010)

CoopersTroopers said:


> There's diddly squat between Toronto and Alberta. Bring a book. Lots of them actually. :laugh:


Haha oh great...good thing I purchased a ton of books this past summer and only got through a couple of them:laugh:


----------



## Yaugen (Jan 28, 2011)

So, *Adam C*, did you end up staying in "Southern Ontario"??


----------

